# Army Summer Program



## ZakHutsul (21 Sep 2009)

Hi, my name is Zak Hutsul
I am 17 years of age turning 18 in May.
My friend told me about this program the army has where you go to the army for 3 month in the summer and they pay you 7 grand. I was just wondering if this program exists and if it does how do i enroll in it and what the requirments are for it.
Thanks alot for your help


----------



## dapaterson (21 Sep 2009)

It is possible to join the Reserve Force where most of your training may be delivered in the summer.  That being said, you are joining the Canadian Forces, and subject to the law, rules and regulations that apply.

Go to www.forces.gc.ca and look up recruiting for the reserves, or go to your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre.


----------



## Belaj (21 Sep 2009)

To elaborate on the above post, it's a (part-time) job, not a "summer camp". Besides the training during the summer, you will be required to participate in various weekend exercises during the rest of the year. A part-time career in the Reserve Force can be very gratifying and fun! Some parts of your military training can carry over to your civilian life (like driver qualifications). You can even get college credits for certain military courses.

There are many different jobs from which you can choose, although that will depend on which units are located in your area. There are opportunities to go on oversea missions. You can transfer to the Regular Force if you want to make this your full-time career (there are limited full-time opportunities with the Reserves).

http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/acf-apc/arf-apf/index-eng.asp


> Reservists are everyday citizens who volunteer to devote a portion of their spare time to military service; a limited number of them also volunteer to serve on a full time basis. They are paid for their military service. In times of peace, their civilian careers, schooling and families come before their Reserve Force activities. During such times, when Reserve Force service is voluntary, employer support is voluntary.
> 
> The government may, in time of emergency such as war, place reservists on active service by an Order in Council. As well, primary reservists may be ordered to train for up to 15 days of continuous full-time and 60 days of part-time service each year. However, this obligation has never been enacted in peacetime.



The recruiting site is http://www.forces.ca/

Also, use the forums' search function. Believe it or not, it's a common question


----------



## brandon_ (22 Sep 2009)

Are you still in highschool? If so i think he might be reffering to the summer co-op program where you would go away for sometime in the summer as a reservist of course and do you're basic and get 2 school credits.  I am currently enrolled in a reserve/school co-op program and instead of spending the summer away for BMQ i do it at with the reserve unit in my town instead of going to school for the semester, and get credits.   Anyways back on topic, it isn't a 'Army Summer Program' You would be a reservists. (a part time soldier, under military law i do belivie? someone please correct me but are you under military law just while in uniform or all the time as a reservist? thanks)

EDIT TO ADD: They told me at recruting 4 grand for everymonth you are away from home in summer.


----------



## brihard (22 Sep 2009)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> EDIT TO ADD: They told me at recruting 4 grand for everymonth you are away from home in summer.



They told you that, did they?

Your first summer, you'll make (as a new private) a bit under $2500 for the month in base pay. Added to that you'll get about $500 the first month for temporary duty allowance, and about $330 each month after that.

Subtracted from that is tax, employment insurance, pension contributions...

Next time someone gives you numbers like that, ask them to break it down for you exactly, and make sure you find out how much will be deducted from your pay.


----------



## Belaj (22 Sep 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> They told you that, did they?
> 
> Your first summer, you'll make (as a new private) a bit under $2500 for the month in base pay. Added to that you'll get about $500 the first month for temporary duty allowance, and about $330 each month after that.
> 
> ...



I was gonna post those numbers, but you beat me to it  

I'll just add that as a student with no other source of income, you'll most likely fall below the tax limit and will get to keep most of it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Sep 2009)

Your numbers are out to lunch as a MCPL IPC 4 my income before taxes, etc, would be 4066.20.

A new private say Pte IPC 1 would make about 2533.20/month before taxes.

These totals are based on the newest pay tables.


----------



## brandon_ (24 Sep 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> A new private say Pte IPC 1 would make about 2533.20/month before taxes.


ah Thanks for clearing that up guys, I though it was a little odd that i somehow got that number in my head.  2533 ish sounds more like it should thanks!.


----------

